# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  جديد حسين الاكرف على النت

## روح الايمان

جديد حسين الاكرف على النت 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

نعي : منسكب دمع الالم

استماع
http://www.alna3i.net/n3i/akraf/mensekeb.ram
تنزيل
http://www.alna3i.net/n3i/akraf/mensekeb.rm

الموشح : مدت ايديها تلمنا

استماع
http://www.alna3i.net/latmyat/akraf/telmna.ram
تنزيل
http://www.alna3i.net/latmyat/akraf/telmna.rm

القصيدة : الصديقة الصغرى

استماع
http://www.alna3i.net/latmyat/akraf/9dagah.ram
تنزيل
http://www.alna3i.net/latmyat/akraf/9dagah.rm
اختكم روح الايمان

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]روح الايمان

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وعظم الله لنا ولكم الاجر في مقتل الامام امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 



احترامي[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

شكراً للأخت روح الايمان

سلمت يداك على المشاركة الطيبة

وعظم الله لكم الاجر فى مصاب أمير المؤمنين عليه الصلاة والسلام

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## روح الايمان

مشكور اخي الكريم ابو نوره للرد
مشكوره دمعة فرح ان شاء مو بحزن للرد

----------


## علي محمد عبيد

:cool:   :cool:  [quote=روح الايمان]جديد حسين الاكرف على النت 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

نعي : منسكب دمع الالم

استماع
http://www.alna3i.net/n3i/akraf/mensekeb.ram
تنزيل
http://www.alna3i.net/n3i/akraf/mensekeb.rm

الموشح : مدت ايديها تلمنا

استماع
http://www.alna3i.net/latmyat/akraf/telmna.ram
تنزيل
http://www.alna3i.net/latmyat/akraf/telmna.rm

القصيدة : الصديقة الصغرى

استماع
http://www.alna3i.net/latmyat/akraf/9dagah.ram
تنزيل
http://www.alna3i.net/latmyat/akraf/9dagah.rm

----------


## أم ناهيد

شكرا يا أختي روح الايمان على اللطميات الرائعة جدا...وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله...

----------


## القلب المرح

*شكرا لكم* 
*عاللطميات*
*بارك الله فيكم*
*يعطيكم الله العافيه*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق..*

----------


## علي محمد عبيد

شكرا والله يحفظك يا روح الايمان

----------


## علي محمد عبيد

اتمنا حد يطرشلي       ابدمنساك حاشاوجاك 
                                عداني الخير لو انساى 
                                 تريد انساك ياشراعي
                                 يا موج اشوق والمرس

لطميات للشيخ حسين الاكرف حفظه الله

----------


## My tears

> اتمنا حد يطرشلي ابدمنساك حاشاوجاك 
> عداني الخير لو انساى 
> تريد انساك ياشراعي
> يا موج اشوق والمرس
> 
> لطميات للشيخ حسين الاكرف حفظه الله



*هالمقطع من صلاة الليل .. إلى الشيخ حسين الأكرف ..* 
*تفضل أخوي طلبك .. صلاة الليل تحميل << Mp3 ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## علي محمد عبيد

مشكور ياخويه    (_my tears)  _ على تلبيت طلبي والله يوفقك وانشا الله على القوه

----------


## My tears

> مشكور ياخويه (_my tears)_ على تلبيت طلبي والله يوفقك وانشا الله على القوه



*مشكور خويه   ..*
*أنثـى أنـا  .. فتــاة أنـا  .. بنـت أنـا  .. بعد  !!*
*وتسلم والله .. وأنا تحت أمرك  ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختــــك My tears ..*

----------


## علي محمد عبيد

اسمحيلي  *my trars*  خطأ مطبعي انشاء الله مايتكرر الخطأ 
والله يحفظك ويحفظ جميع المسلمين   واسموحه اختي

----------


## صعوة

لو سمحتوا عادي طلب لطمية باسم الكربلائي هاي امي

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

مشكورة أختي روح الإيمان على الجهد المبذول اتجاه الأعضاء جعلك الله من خدمة محمد وآل محمد دائماُ أبداً فالشيخ دائماً نرى منه الإبداع والتميز حفظ الله سماحة الشيخ من كل سوء إن شاء الله .

تحياتي وأشواقي

----------


## candy

:amuse:  اشكركم على ماقدمتم لنا وارجو المزيد

----------


## candy

اشكركم على ماقدمتم لنا ورجو المزيد

----------


## سامراء

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووره اختي روح الايمان 
الله يعطيك العافيه وانتظر المزيد

اختكم سامراء

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورين على اللطميات الرائعة

----------


## سكر زيادة

يعطيك العافي
وماقصرت

----------


## ام باسم

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وعظم الله لنا ولكم الاجر في مقتل الامام امير المؤمنين عليه السلام

----------


## bawsel

مشكورررين بس ما يفتح عندي

----------


## الفاقدات

سلمت يداك على المشاركة الطيبة

----------


## ..انين الروح..

الله يعطيش العافيه خيتوا 

بنتضار جديدك

----------


## دموع شمعة

يعطيكِ العافية عزيزتي 

ويسلموووووو ايدينك

تحياتي

أختك

دموع شمعة

----------


## سيد وفي

مشكور برك الله بك على هذه القصائد

----------


## هاشم 2007

مشكووور اخويييي

----------


## فتى الناصرة

مشكوورة اختي روح الايمان وبانتظار جديدك

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

يسلمووووووووو على الطرح

----------


## عذب الجوري

جُزيتي خيراً أختي الغاليه
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
:)

----------


## نور الهدايه

مشكورة أختي روح الإيمان

جزاكي الله خيرا ووفقك ودمتي لوالديكي ولنا

وتقبلي مروري أخوكي نور الهدايه...

----------


## سكر زيادة

يسلمو

----------


## maheb513

سلمت يداك على المشاركة  الحلوة يجعله الله في ميزان اعمالكٍ
تحيـــ( محروم )ــــــــاتي

----------


## العجمية

شكرا لكم على الللطميات الجميلة

----------


## سكر زيادة

شكرا لكم على الللطميات الجميلة

----------


## الدلوعه الصغيره

مشكوره اختي جزاج الله خير

----------

